# How old are you guys??



## SoulRider (Feb 10, 2004)

I feel like an old fart when I'm on my SS because it seems as most riders in my area on SS are in their twenties or younger.

I am 39 years young.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

30.


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

31 and I feel like a kid on a new bmx that he got for Christmas


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

35 in July


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

46 and counting. Feel like I am in my teens again since I started SS'ing. (Well, sometimes on a hard climb I feel older, but if I crush it I feel like half my age!) An SS 29'er has totally re-invigorated my riding experience. Same trail, different challenge. Yesterday did a ride with 9 people, and 5 of us were on SS. I'd guess the youngest in the group was early 30's - I was the oldest on SS, but only by a couple of years. Sounds like the other "mature" riders in your neck of the woods just haven't discovered SS - and the twist it puts on the same rides - yet!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

54

--Sparty


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

51, and I'm _still_ a little slower than the other kids my age...


----------



## JJ29 (Aug 9, 2006)

*43*

Pretty cool tearing it up with the "utes" if you ask me! However I did get the comment,"I hope I'm still riding when I'm that old". He said he meant it as a compliment, I just thought it was funny! (I ride a rigid Rig)


----------



## verbalkc (Mar 9, 2007)

28 -my area has a diverse crowd of SSers. I am somewhere around midpack I would guess. I just hope to have the energy you guys seem to have after tacking on a few more years.


----------



## SoulRider (Feb 10, 2004)

> Sounds like the other "mature" riders in your neck of the woods just haven't discovered SS - and the twist it puts on the same rides - yet!


Amen to that! I have to admit to enjoying the "old guy" jabs from the groms when I ride with them.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

38 next month.......and i'm bald......slow.......gray showing in the beard.......and i crash alot........feh!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Farty-eight (48)


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

42.
I have a friend who is turning 71 this month who rides a singlespeed.


----------



## raposu (Oct 1, 2007)

I´ll be 28 in two weeks


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

44 (I think). Old enough that I sometimes need to count.


----------



## theycallmeE (Aug 21, 2007)

SoulRider said:


> I feel like an old fart when I'm on my SS because it seems as most riders in my area on SS are in their twenties or younger.
> 
> I am 39 years young.


Man, SoulRider, your just a pup. My wife and I are 43 and 42, respectively, and all our singlespeeding friends are in their 40's. We tore it up yesterday in the snow!

Our local legend rides nothing but a Spot, can beat anyone around both up and down the mountain, cleans nasty/techy stuff that has people with 5" of travel whimpering, and, by the way, is in his 50's! Just mention the name "Jurgen" to anyone in the Colorado Springs area and they'll smile and nod 

It's cool passing kids with their gears and body armor. Just smile as you pass on the left :thumbsup:

E


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

43 in a month and a half I thought I'd type it big enough for the old-farts to see


----------



## fiddlr40 (Aug 2, 2007)

50, but I have a 15-yr old son to keep up with


----------



## LaxFactor (Oct 9, 2006)

18, I'm the youngest ss'er iv seen around here.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

I will turn 50 in the year 2028.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll be 35 on October 31st.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

LaxFactor said:


> 18, I'm the youngest ss'er iv seen around here.


15 hah! And im in the process of converting a gt tempest.


----------



## Juan Speeder (Jan 13, 2005)

35. I feel like 25 though.


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

turning 29 this year


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

34.5 (be 35 in June).


----------



## jab1362 (Nov 4, 2007)

56 in July MonoCog 29er


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

21. Perfect age for legal singlespeeding


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

45 years old....and fat


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

19. I think I may have been the youngest at SSWC last year.


----------



## mjaraica (Jan 12, 2007)

I am still an SS virgin since my first project is not done yet, but I consider myself part of the crow:thumbsup: . I am 45 and sick of passing all the gear riders on the trails . So, I feel like in my 20s...


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

holy crap i'll turn 31 this year....


----------



## None (Oct 31, 2005)

47.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

22, second year mountain biking, but rode this season 100% singlespeed. I am super scrawny. Haven't had a chance to build up some of those beastly tree trunk legs that some of you more experience folks have  Most of the people riding SS around here (Ontario) I'd say are in their 30's.


----------



## ssinglesspeed (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm 49, riding an ENO'd steel Rockhopper. My son, 12, has ridden a converted M4 Stumpjumper for a couple years now.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

36.......just about 37.


----------



## rav42u (Oct 12, 2007)

59 this year though not a true singlespeeder as I'm on a 1x9. I don't shift much so dosen't that count


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

46 and been on an SS for about a year. Ride SS both on the street (redline 925) and on the dirt (soma 415)
Love the workout and making my son in law on his geared bike feel inadequate


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

25 here.


----------



## blurredboy (Jan 3, 2006)

Caffeine Powered said:


> 43 in a month and a half I thought I'd type it big enough for the old-farts to see


Hehehe. That cracks me up. 
Just turned 37, but I heard 40 is the new 30, so I'm good.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Damn 45, where do I send the flowers?*



EDDIE JONES said:


> 45 years old....and fat


Just kiddin.


----------



## matt1976 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have 31 years.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

48 and the only MTB bike I own is a Black Sheep SS 29er.


----------



## stormrider (Oct 22, 2005)

51 and staying, untill next year.


----------



## Jasonm23 (Nov 27, 2006)

*31*

And I run a 32x19 two9er in Southeast, PA.


----------



## rocky rode (Jul 13, 2005)

52 years old

2 out of three bikes (road and 29er) are SS. The cross bike is 1X7. Been riding 24 years actively, been riding SS three years.


----------



## carter1 (Jan 30, 2004)

46 and still climbing with the SOFa (slow,old, and fat) crowd in NC.

mtb-SIR 9 single speed only
other- Strong "dirt road" bike (w/gears though)

c


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

27.........I see a decent mix of ages in my area.


----------



## Don Despacio (Jan 13, 2004)

49 with a 12 yo also on an SS. Sure hope 50 is the new 30.


----------



## nbrennan (Oct 31, 2006)

19, in college. work at a bike shop. 3 killer bikes. riding cross country this summer. be jealous.
(and several crappy ones)


----------



## run_stu_run (Jul 18, 2007)

21, been riding since before i could walk. 4 bikes, old converted track bike, Fuji road, Trek fuel MTB, GF Rig SS.

It's good to see a mix of riders.


----------



## yfdcap (Apr 25, 2007)

45 and riding a OneNiner.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*52 in March*

Ridin' the single with a huge grin on my face! 

Tone....


----------



## dostres (Feb 10, 2004)

30, at least for the next few months... Been SS'n about 50% of the time since '99.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

25

just got into the scene about 6 months ago. SS 29


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

*Jeez, You're OLD!*



Tone No Balone said:


> Ridin' the single with a huge grin on my face!
> 
> Tone....


 Jeez, you're O L D Tony! Oh wait,,,,,I'm 50. But I'm only riding the SS part time, so that makes me 25, right?


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

jms said:


> Jeez, you're O L D Tony! Oh wait,,,,,I'm 50. But I'm only riding the SS part time, so that makes me 25, right?


Ya know.....I jumped in on this thread and I thought....Shite! why the hell did I do that.....I don't have many years left looking at the majority here!!! But I do know that you, as well as myself...will be ridin to our grave! Happy New Years John. sounds like you are enjoying new turf! and new wheels!
( put you slickers on for sure! )

Tone :yesnod:


----------



## menzib (Sep 5, 2005)

*43 and getting better all the time*

:thumbsup:


----------



## robenne (Nov 30, 2007)

Physically or Mentally?


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*43 - Currently on a...*

Matt Chester Ute 97.5'er (650b rear/29" front)
Ahearne 29er

Both SS

The Moots gearie sees maybe one ride per month...maybe


----------



## broken spoke (Sep 18, 2007)

32, and just crossed over to SS 1 month ago. Been mountain biking regulary (4-5 times/week) for about 2 years.


----------



## twheel (Jul 30, 2007)

41 Got an On-One Inbreed last fall. Geared bike is taking a rest.


----------



## George Wong (Jul 28, 2005)

Will be 56 in February, and riding a rigid 29er SS.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

63. More info in Passion.


----------



## 1440Brad (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm 43....Or am I 34?....Hmmmm...NO ,It's 43.
I know this 'cause I can almost read Caffeine Powered's post.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

48, but my wife is willing to trade for 2x twenty four year olds...


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

17... on the trails since 6 years old...


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

46 and still beatin youngsters half my age on a rigid Rig. Got a Spot with belt drive comin soon.....


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

1440Brad said:


> I'm 43....Or am I 34?....Hmmmm...NO ,It's 43.
> I know this 'cause I can almost read Caffeine Powered's post.


do what I did, get a 55" plasma TV as a monitor and sit on the other side of the room. That should be cheaper than laser eye surgery.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Dirty-five later this month. About 17 right now. Mentally that is... yay! I get to race masters now...and get my ass whopped harder.


----------



## 1440Brad (Apr 26, 2006)

Caffeine Powered said:


> do what I did, get a 55" plasma TV as a monitor and sit on the other side of the room. That should be cheaper than laser eye surgery.


:thumbsup: I'm there dude.


----------



## pineapplebob (Aug 8, 2005)

43 - just did La Ruta on my SS this year!:thumbsup:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*Ageing beats the alternative*

48 years young. 34x20 on a 29er - rigid, fixed gear.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

20. Only been on a singlespeed for 3 years, but on mtn bikes for twice that time.


----------



## dirtdirt223 (Mar 10, 2006)

42.


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

22. Been riding a single speed since i was 16. When i was 17 i raced sswc 02 in downieville(Best race ever!!!). I hope i get in for napa this year.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

G-Cracker said:


> 34.5 (be 35 in June).


yea,me too,on the 23rd:thumbsup: ........but my wife's 35 till septrmber,so....if i call her my "ol lady",am i bein honest or disrespectful


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

43.


----------



## tpmbt (Jan 5, 2005)

47. Biking since 42. 4 years full susp, last year rigid ss (Haro Mary). Made it fixed three weeks ago and have quickly learned to enjoy it!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Old enough to know better, still too young to care,

Chronologically 58, mentally, uh, way young. I'm a 6 year old, out of sight of the house for the first time, every time I ride. Wheeee.......

Four SS bikes; one fixed, one flip flop that does fixed 90% of the time; one geared MTB, one geared road bike. SS gets 90% of the love.


----------



## juscruzin (Nov 22, 2007)

42 and outriding most 21 y.olds riding gearies.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

48, I won't pass anyone half my age but I'll be close enough to make look over their shoulder.
Old guys rule.


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

I'm 38 and my 4 year old kid reminds me everyday with questions she already knows the answers to like "Daddy, Tell me how old you are again?"


----------



## monocognizant (Jul 10, 2007)

SoulRider said:


> I feel like an old fart when I'm on my SS because it seems as most riders in my area on SS are in their twenties or younger.
> 
> I am 39 years young.


38 here!:thumbsup:


----------



## Supersinglespeeder (Oct 27, 2005)

*46*

46 and still king of the hill.....the secret is about putting enough in the pain bank, with the large balance you can withdraw when needed.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

slocaus said:


> Old enough to know better, still too young to care,
> 
> Chronologically 58, mentally, uh, way young. I'm a 6 year old, out of sight of the house for the first time, every time I ride. Wheeee.......
> 
> Four SS bikes; one fixed, one flip flop that does fixed 90% of the time; one geared MTB, one geared road bike. SS gets 90% of the love.


I feel for ya....ridin with JMS, the guy is like the energizer bunny......keeps goin and goin and goin....
Glad you got John on the SS.....He used to see us SS'ing in Nisene and he would just shake his head at us and mumble under his breath. something about Hampsters I think!

Tone.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Tone No Balone said:


> I feel for ya....ridin with JMS, the guy is like the energizer bunny......keeps goin and goin and goin....
> Glad you got John on the SS.....He used to see us SS'ing in Nisene and he would just shake his head at us and mumble under his breath. something about Hampsters I think!
> 
> Tone.


He is not human! He would blow the circuits of the energizer bunny and run it into the ground. I keep waiting for the silver skin of the Terminator T-1000 shape shifter robot to show and reveal it's true identity. :eekster: 

Yeah, Hamster Fests. He got it on his own, not my influence. It does not slow him down much, up or down. :nono:


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

29 so last good year left....right? J.K. Been SS for 4 yrs. now. Off road only 1, though and I can't imagine going back. Soon to be fixed like my road bike.


----------



## JeepCraz (Jan 25, 2007)

SS for the last year, Fetish SS.

My body is 45, but my mind tells me that I'm 18.

Go figure.


----------



## redxj (Oct 17, 2004)

29.


----------



## timbone (Oct 25, 2006)

42. Thinking 22.

Riding a Rig and Fixing the Monocog for a new challenge on the same ole trails.

I hear way too many people in their 50's tell me..."we are just getting old"...anyone else hear that crap?


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

30, so just past prime. or is it I'm almost to my prime?




(29, 31 are prime numbers)


----------



## Pelon (Dec 7, 2004)

*45*

Converted an old geared hardtail a couple months back to see what all the hub bub was about .Started ordering parts last weekend to build a dedicated single speed !!


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Jwiffle said:


> 30, so just past prime. or is it I'm almost to my prime?
> 
> (29, 31 are prime numbers)


So is 47, then I'm almost to my Prime! (for the umpteenth time...)


----------



## blsuedeshu (Mar 30, 2005)

I'll be 55 the 30th of this month.


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

41--SS for five years.

My DSG teammate is 46. 

Neither of us own a geared mtn bike. Well, I have two stripped down. Haven't ridden them in oh, say--five years. Rode with a 50-something SS'er last weekend.


----------



## sealevel (Jan 15, 2007)

54 Today.


----------



## 1red1 (Aug 24, 2006)

46 three days ago! work 50hrs a week with a 1hr commute each way, and I shred!


----------



## BeeJob (Jan 8, 2008)

38.5


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Old enough to realize that I'm old, although young enough to comprehend that I'm not too old...however, I'm wise enough to understand that age is within the eye of the beholder, so when I look in the mirror, I am young. he he he.


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm 17.
startign racing SS's at 15


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Should start spelling too bro...! J/K



LFASS said:


> I'm 17.
> startign racing SS's at 15


----------



## hakalugi (Nov 15, 2005)

Just shy of 38 with 8 yrs on the SS...


----------



## maxxleo (Jan 2, 2007)

44 and 1 on SS ok i´m a baby


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

51.

Someone want to average the ages in this thread?

fp


----------



## PanFry (Nov 9, 2007)

29. Turn the Big 3-0 on May 10th!


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

cuarenta y uno :thumbsup:


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

Finch Platte said:


> 51.
> 
> Someone want to average the ages in this thread?
> 
> fp


Bar graph with 5-year increments would be super. Appears at a glance to be dominated by the very late 30's to mid 40's crowd, with a sprinkling of <25's and >50's. But I could be wrong. I was once.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

WadePatton said:


> Bar graph with 5-year increments would be super. Appears at a glance to be dominated by the very late 30's to mid 40's crowd, with a sprinkling of <25's and >50's. But I could be wrong. I was once.


Have one up on a few minutes :thumbsup:

God I'm bored.










First one is missing some labels on the X-axis. Fill in those gaps with what they're supposed to be (20-25, 31-35, etc). Second one lumps together ages by the decades-ish. Data was up to the last post, and doesn't include anything from post 109 and beyond.:thumbsup:


----------



## wrecktangle (Jun 16, 2006)

40 next month, I'm halfway there.
I think I'll do at least another 40 before I hang up the bikes.
I keep hearing it's all downhill from here.....right???


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

old enough that it hurts


----------



## FUNTIMES (Jan 9, 2008)

I will be 23 in feb. of this year 08...


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

EMFC said:


> old enough that it hurts


is there an age where it doesn't hurt? I thought I'd just forgotten that part.


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

bui said:


> Have one up on a few minutes :thumbsup:
> 
> beyond.:thumbsup:


Cool, thanks! I was kinda right with my pre-graph analysis.


----------



## macleod323 (Aug 5, 2007)

37 and still going strong!!!!


----------



## tpmbt (Jan 5, 2005)

bui said:


> Have one up on a few minutes :thumbsup:


Thanks for the graph.

Looks like it is all downhill after 40! 

I wonder how much the age response tells us about ss users vs mtbr forum users? Would the teens, 20's, 30's represent more if this was on myspace or facebook?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

tpmbt said:


> I wonder how much the age response tells us about ss users vs mtbr forum users? Would the teens, 20's, 30's represent more if this was on myspace or facebook?


I'd guess that the "cool" factor is low for the younger set; gotta have a 8" travel FS huck mo-chine to be cool. My rigid 29er SS does not turn many heads when i am out on the trails.


----------



## johe (Jul 26, 2005)

40 in 3 days and they'll have to pry my SS from my cold, dead hands someday. That's if they find me....


----------



## thetreadway (Jun 29, 2007)

DIRTY THIRTY aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

tpmbt said:


> Thanks for the graph.
> 
> Looks like it is all downhill after 40!
> 
> I wonder how much the age response tells us about ss users vs mtbr forum users? Would the teens, 20's, 30's represent more if this was on myspace or facebook?


Lot of SS'er on facebook....I'm guilty of being in a group or two on there.

And the cool factor thing might be an issue...I ride it just because I figured I wouldn't be able to once I get old and decrepit

Guess this thread proves me wrong!


----------



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

40 in march. Monocog29 on it's way (next week) - my first SS. My kids are 5 and <1, so that ought to keep me young for awhile longer....  

Seems like several of us should have a "turning 40" parade or something.


----------



## davitom (Sep 27, 2007)

Will be 53 this month. Started SS three months ago on old GF Wahoo conversion, started mtn biking about 18 months ago. Just bought steel frame SS as an early birthday and I am loving every minute of it even if my old friends think I am nuts and the young guys still leave me in the dust.


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

What was the question?

Dan C.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

49.5 
I am amazed at how many age 40+ SS riders there are. The median age has to be pretty high I would guess. (Edit Didn't need to guess and should have seen BUI's fine graph charts earlier!)

All those years of franticaly pedaling those single speed buzz bikes, stingrays, and balloon tire bikes back in the 60's and 70's always made riding one gear and rigid feel like I am a kid again!


----------



## rjmrg (Jan 11, 2008)

36 and counting.


----------



## firefighterdirt (Dec 15, 2007)

49 on 12/31/2007


----------



## joetmtb (Oct 20, 2007)

41. damn!! i still cant believe it.


----------



## ost (Oct 22, 2007)

26

seems to be a great spread of age here. honestly though, where i ride i never see other singlespeed riders. howevre, those who i do see, young and old think i'm an absolute maniac for riding single speed on the hills i ride. i guess there just isn't enough SSer's here in Australia!!!


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

*I..*

I did this same survey a few years back with a crap-load of results and the average age was in the mid-30's.......... (I'm 45 and still faster than a runny nose!)


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

ost said:


> 26
> 
> seems to be a great spread of age here. honestly though, where i ride i never see other singlespeed riders. howevre, those who i do see, young and old think i'm an absolute maniac for riding single speed on the hills i ride. i guess there just isn't enough SSer's here in Australia!!!


30

Aussie SS checking in for duty (insert salute here)


----------



## ost (Oct 22, 2007)

chumbox said:


> 30
> 
> Aussie SS checking in for duty (insert salute here)


good to hear!!! where do you ride??? i live in Melbourne


----------



## fatlad (Mar 19, 2006)

Fifty nine today!

Hoping to shed a few excess pounds before SSUK


----------



## a4blur (Jul 2, 2007)

38, but getting younger by the minute.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

old enough to have had a bike with under the chainstay u-brake, young enough to have a rigid steel SS 29er, smart enough to not care.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow rockcrusher - you must've been a young pup on a bike if you had an under-chainstay U-brake! I had (still have) a couple of them, and I thought I was a fairly young guy back then!


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

TWENTY FIVE.

i don't run into mountain bikers my age out here.. everyone i meet is either over the hill, or still in middle/high school.


----------



## kjmurphy (Sep 15, 2007)

19 and got a new monocog 29er a few days ago and love it!!


----------



## tool addict (Jul 6, 2006)

The faster you go through space the slower you go through time. Ride fast. Stay young.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

24 going on 11


----------



## massSCENE (Nov 19, 2007)

23 and feel older than that. Things need a changin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

38, but there are a couple of bikes with derailleurs in my garage.

FW


----------



## crash_test_dummy (Jun 18, 2005)

50.5 Add me to the graph! Happy to skew it to the right ...


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm 46 and have been single-speeding for about six months. I haven't been back on my gear bike since I bought the SS. Dunno when I'll pull the Superlight down again.

The most fun you can have with your clothes on!


----------



## brewidaho (May 17, 2007)

Just turned 51 going on 41. Got a Redline Monocog Flight because of that. Was riding a regular monocog a few months before that (my brother's). Riding with a smile !


----------



## Jason Boi (Nov 29, 2006)

Physically 35 Mentally 19 Actually 26


----------



## fletchfighters (Oct 16, 2003)

39------------- Have had my Redline for a year and my Trek Remedy 5 has been sitting in the house for the last 3 months getting bored as heck.


----------



## faizan (Jan 18, 2008)

31...at december...last
It´s a problem?


----------



## 2229 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am 19, be riding SS from age 16


----------



## grislybikegeek (Aug 28, 2004)

36!!! Been 1 speedin' for 11 years now. People really thought I was nuts back then. Still own a bike with a U-brake under the chainstays, though not the same one I bought new back in 88'.


----------



## bulldognz (Jan 10, 2008)

I am 46 and ride all kinds of bikes, but I love the simplicity of taking off on my SS. We have great trails in NE Iowa.

Maro1


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

30 last fall. recently converted my chameleon to a 32/19 ss and i am absolutely loving it. still have the parts to go back, but i doubt its going to happen. i swear i'm faster on the ss than i was with gears...


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

0-41 and everything in between. 

Caz


----------



## velomatt (Sep 14, 2006)

rockcrusher said:


> old enough to have had a bike with under the chainstay u-brake, young enough to have a rigid steel SS 29er, smart enough to not care.


But are you old enough to have a "Cunningham Design" roller-cam brake under the chainstays or better yet, on the fork ?


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

*Ss @ Acm*

Hey Caz seems like there were a lot of over 40 riders on SS at D.O.D's ACM this year. I guess it just goes to show that MTBers like wine get better with age.

51 riding a 29" SS.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Sixty-Four. [64] I started riding when I was 5.

R.


----------



## cpeterson (Nov 9, 2007)

28 and trying to put off growing up as long as possible


----------



## sjhopeiu (Jan 15, 2008)

Im turning 27 in 3 weeks but my real age according to some bs medical lifestyle analysis webpage says im 24. My knees actually feel better when riding a SS for some reason and Ive noticed im a bit faster on one as well.

Cheers


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

Where are the other women ss'ers? I'm 48 and luv my Kula 2-9.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

SoulRider said:


> I feel like an old fart when I'm on my SS because it seems as most riders in my area on SS are in their twenties or younger.
> 
> I am 39 years young.


LOL, I'll be 50 in May. 39 looks real young.

Tim


----------



## springbok (Apr 23, 2004)

27 year old here. I honestly think the twenty some year olds are outnumbered. I ride with a lot of 40 some year olds. Biking is your generation. Kids are too busy playing Nintendo Wii. 

How many people know a teenager or young adult that got a bike for Christmas or their Birthday!?


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

springbok said:


> 27 year old here. I honestly think the twenty some year olds are outnumbered. I ride with a lot of 40 some year olds. Biking is your generation. Kids are too busy playing Nintendo Wii.
> 
> How many people know a teenager or young adult that got a bike for Christmas or their Birthday!?


hurray for america! we breed 'em fatter and dumber than anyone!

seriously, the older i get the more this really bothers me. i am struggling to keep my niece interested in doing outdoor/physical activity so she doesn't wind up a couch potato like my sister and brother-in-law


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Coming up on*

44 next week. What a hoot! I can't _possibly_ be that old!?!?!? Actually, I'm totally OK with it and am happily beating gulrz and guyz much younger than me, be they on SS or gearies.


----------



## SoulRider (Feb 10, 2004)

Awesome! 

Glad to see that I have many more years ahead of me to ride SS. I can say that changing to SS has really stoked my fire for riding. Started back in 1994, raced and just rode for fun since then. Rode through some tough times, had some rough times just getting my fire going to throw a leg over the bike. Since converting to the dark side my fire is back with a vengence!


----------



## Bike Lover (Jul 14, 2006)

Just about to start the SS this year. I'm going to be 37 next week. Where'd the time go? I guess it doesn't matter as long as I get to reclaim some of it now!


----------



## heattreater (Feb 26, 2007)

48 and still hanging with the youngin's:thumbsup:


----------



## monocognizant (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm 38 but, my mental analysis says I'll be turning 4 next month. :thumbsup:


----------



## ianinco (Jan 19, 2006)

28 feeling like 48


----------



## 5c0tty (Dec 30, 2007)

31 for me. 5 Months till 32

But i'm sure my knees are much older !! :madman:


----------



## juscruzin (Nov 22, 2007)

cdburch said:


> hurray for america! we breed 'em fatter and dumber than anyone!
> 
> seriously, the older i get the more this really bothers me. i am struggling to keep my niece interested in doing outdoor/physical activity so she doesn't wind up a couch potato like my sister and brother-in-law


On the latest statistics, Australia comes in a very close second in the fatty stakes.
I reckon there should be a tax introduced on fast food, television and electronic games that should be used to subsidise sporting equipment.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

36 and never been stronger since i gave up the geared bikes.


----------



## freerider33 (Nov 14, 2005)

_35 and getting [email protected]#.... I meant stronger!_


----------



## yuenglingrider (Jun 23, 2006)

32 and still riding like i stole it!


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

*37*


----------



## 3D's racers (Oct 10, 2007)

44 years old and racing BMX with my two boys 7 and 4. All my bikes are SS's 20" and a 24" Just about 5 months on the monocog 29.:thumbsup:


----------



## KDGast (Dec 24, 2006)

I am 56 and believe that you can never have too many bikes.


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

37 - I'll be 38 next week! I'm now 38!


----------



## kellefson (Mar 12, 2007)

I was 34 when this thread started, now I am 35!


----------



## Fixotica (Feb 17, 2008)

*Only 6....(decades)*

Yup - the big 60 .... Scary...still riding.... still doing 100 km rides a few times a year. On top of that - now I ride mainly fixies or singlespeeds (road bikes) on a local hill climb course and my mountain bikes - just starting to build a singlespeed mountain bike. I hope my riding buys me a few more years...


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Good on ya mate. I hope I'm still turning the pedals in ten years.



Fixotica said:


> Yup - the big 60 .... Scary...still riding.... still doing 100 km rides a few times a year. On top of that - now I ride mainly fixies or singlespeeds (road bikes) on a local hill climb course and my mountain bikes - just starting to build a singlespeed mountain bike. I hope my riding buys me a few more years...


----------



## RemfSS (Jun 22, 2006)

43 next Saturday but in wife years that means I am really 23 and on the maturity index, 16!

Rocking on two SSers right now. A 29er with is my bread and butter ride, as well as a 69er that doubles as a fixie as well. Fixie off road is insane! I can't get enough of that! Can't wait to try commuting to work on a fixie!


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*dude that's wicked!!!*



Fixotica said:


> Yup - the big 60 .... Scary...still riding.... still doing 100 km rides a few times a year. On top of that - now I ride mainly fixies or singlespeeds (road bikes) on a local hill climb course and my mountain bikes - just starting to build a singlespeed mountain bike. I hope my riding buys me a few more years...


are you really 111100 in binary base 10? If so, I salute you. I am 101111 in binary base 10 and I can definitely feel it.

VTW


----------



## Christopher_CK (Feb 21, 2008)

26 in July... feel 40 though...


----------



## gnorthcotte (Oct 24, 2007)

38 with the right knee of a 90 year old... oh the Army...!!!!


----------



## SoulRider (Feb 10, 2004)

> I was 34 when this thread started, now I am 35!


Ha ha!


----------



## LeeMan (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm 52, but I feel like 60. ;-)

(I haven't been riding enough!)


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Friend of mine just told me he is an "overripe adolescent" not an "old phart".  
He _is_ 50 + like me.


----------



## TechTrailer89 (Sep 18, 2007)

18 yrs


----------

